# Recall



## michael ark (Sep 26, 2011)

Beef recall.http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/food/beef-recall-should-make-you-swear-off-meat-for-a-while-2526921


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Sep 26, 2011)

I looked through the comments and it says it is from march.  Plus the article is from the middle of august.  I don't think this is from a reliable source, and I haven't seen anything on the local news and I'm pretty sure it would be there .

Just FYI.

Correct me if I am wrong here, though.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 26, 2011)

Sorry should have read more.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Yahoo had it on their front page. admin pull it if you want.No need to scare anybody .GO MEAT!


----------



## roller (Sep 27, 2011)

We should ALL stop buying it so the price will go down...


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 4, 2011)

When I clicked on the link the date said August 15th 2011


----------

